# USPS 2014 Rate Hike to Impact Online Sellers



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

"Like death and taxes, annual rate hikes from shipping carriers are a certainty - the only positive thing about them is that they occur after the holiday shopping season. This week, the other shoe dropped from the US Postal Service as it announced rate hikes for Priority Mail and other shipping services..."
http://www.ecommercebytes.com/cab/abn/y13/m11/i14/s01
.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Yikes, I ship USPS priority flat rate box and it appears to be a fairly large increase to me. I just hate passing the extra cost onto customers but I already have my profit margin set pretty low.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

Can they put themselves out of business any faster?


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

The large box Flat Rate really went up and that is the one I use most! It will be hard to pass on increases all the time for just postage. That means I can't increase the product which also has increased in making it.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

They just keep going up...


----------

